# Recipe Critique - Mild



## Rowy (31/3/13)

Gents I am going to brew a mild next weekend and was thinking of this recipe. All comments gratefully accepted.

Morrisons Mild
Original Gravity (OG): 1.033 (°P): 8.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 (°P): 2.1
Alcohol (ABV): 3.24 %
Colour (SRM): 22.1 (EBC): 43.5
Bitterness (IBU): 24.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

78.57% Ale Mild Malt
5.71% Caraaroma
5.71% Special Roast
4.29% Victory
2.86% Chocolate, Pale
2.86% Roasted Barley

1.3 g/L Challenger (6.1% Alpha) @ 50 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. 72c for 10, 78c Mashout 10 mins
Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale

Recipe generated with Brewmate


----------



## manticle (31/3/13)

Mash at 69-70 for 30 mins. Dextrinous body and the roast/spec belies the low alc and pulls it back from being watery or flavourless.

Up the base and up the FG to get the same alc with a thicker beer.

Good choice with 1469


----------



## Rowy (31/3/13)

Might be a silly question but how do I add grain and not boost the ABV?


----------



## bradsbrew (31/3/13)

The higher mash temp results in less fermentable wort so the final gravity is lower. Higher.

Edit.-


----------



## Rowy (31/3/13)

I see said the blind man! With the 30min mash would I still do the other two steps?


----------



## manticle (31/3/13)

Still do the 72/78 steps for 10 mins each.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/3/13)

Mashed at 72 degrees.


----------



## Yob (31/3/13)

bradsbrew said:


> The higher mash temp results in less fermentable wort so the final gravity is lower.


Higher?


----------



## RdeVjun (31/3/13)

Yep, Yob's right- higher mash temperature should result in a higher FG from a wort that is less fermentable.

That recipe should be worth a whirl Rowy, with dark spec malts reminiscent of a Porter perhaps. I personally (MaxiBIAB method) would mash it for an hour or so around 70C and then a single combined sparge/ mashout at the higher temperature, but for stock/ full- volume BIAB (if that's how you're brewing it) it would just be a case of elevating the temperature while stirring. While it could incorporate the two later brief steps if your heat source and stirring is up to it, I'm just not sure I'd bother with the two separate steps, but that's just me. That is, unless you get thin watery muck with your first go at it, in which case maybe they could help to brighten it up.

Milds do seem to have a habit of giving the drinker severe flatus, don't say we haven't warned you!


----------



## manticle (31/3/13)

72 is glycoprotein for head retention, 78 fixes the profile.
30 mins at 69 is long enough for conversion by alpha-amylase and results in a nice full bodied beer which works great in a mild.


----------



## wbosher (1/4/13)

I just put down an APA, which I've done before, except this time I mashed at 70 for 60 mins and then a mashout at 78. According to Beersmith, the alc should be at around the 4.5% mark instead of the mid 5s. While not exactly a "mild", I'm interested to see how it turns out with the hight mash temp.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/4/13)

Yob said:


> Higher?


Doh, yep higher not lower.


----------



## Rowy (1/4/13)

Many thanks gents! I normally do a double batch but will brew a single of this next weekend and see how it pans out. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Harty (17/5/13)

I learnt lot from this thread. Thanks guys!


----------



## Florian (17/5/13)

You finished fermenting yet, Rowy?


----------



## RdeVjun (17/5/13)

Florian said:


> You finished fermenting yet, Rowy?


Ja, hear, hear Florian! 

Actually, I so liked the look of this recipe that I had a chop at it myself and its now in the keggerator. Its a bit experimental so I fiddled with the spec malts and used a renowned low attenuator 1768PC (could sub 1968 or 1187 if unable to source). Efficiency was fabulous, although seeing as its a BIAB I guess its not worth entering it in any comps.

I've tried a few different Milds, both dark and pale, and on the whole its hard to say that many were memorable as they're often so thin and watery, however this is in a different class altogether. While it has a quite low %abv this beer has enormous character- so it should with all that spec malt and of so many different types. I'll be rebrewing this in a few months, no doubt about that, very pleased with the result, many thanks Rowy for posting! :beerbang:

Details:
Name: Morrison Mild 1
Brewer: RdeV
Size: 24.5 litres
Style: Mild
OG: 1.035, FG:1.014, Alc:2.7, IBU:22.7
(Alc method: by Volume; IBU method: Tinseth)

Yeast: Wyeast 1768PC English Special Bitter

Fermentables:
Name amount units pppg lov %
Thomas Fawcett Golden Promise 2.62 kg 1.038 4.0 77.7%
Weyermann Caraaroma 0.19 kg 1.036 150.0 5.7%
Heritage Crystal 0.19 kg 1.029 80.0 5.7%
Belgian Special B 0.10 kg 1.029 221.0 3.1%
British Pale Chocolate 0.08 kg 1.034 200.0 2.4%
Roast Barley 0.08 kg 1.029 450.0 2.4%
Weyermann Rye Caramel 0.05 kg 1.036 65.0 1.6%
Weyermann Wheat Caramel 0.05 kg 1.034 45.0 1.6%

Hops:
Name amount units Alpha Min IBU
Fuggles 35.00 g 5.6 60.0 22.7
Fuggles 10.00 g 5.6 0.0 0.0

Mash: 69C for 40 minutes, infusion to 72C for 20 minutes, sparge/ mashout.


----------



## winkle (17/5/13)

RdeVjun said:


> Yep, Yob's right- higher mash temperature should result in a higher FG from a wort that is less fermentable.
> 
> That recipe should be worth a whirl Rowy, with dark spec malts reminiscent of a Porter perhaps. I personally (MaxiBIAB method) would mash it for an hour or so around 70C and then a single combined sparge/ mashout at the higher temperature, but for stock/ full- volume BIAB (if that's how you're brewing it) it would just be a case of elevating the temperature while stirring. While it could incorporate the two later brief steps if your heat source and stirring is up to it, I'm just not sure I'd bother with the two separate steps, but that's just me. That is, unless you get thin watery muck with your first go at it, in which case maybe they could help to brighten it up.
> 
> Milds do seem to have a habit of giving the drinker severe flatus, don't say we haven't warned you!


I may have a few milds and some curried egg sangas this evening and test this theory out. ^_^


----------



## RdeVjun (26/7/13)

Many thanks Rowy for this recipe, last night it nabbed a 1st at BABB Annual!


----------



## sponge (26/7/13)

RdeVjun said:


> Efficiency was fabulous, although seeing as its a BIAB I guess its not worth entering it in any comps.





RdeVjun said:


> Many thanks Rowy for this recipe, last night it nabbed a 1st at BABB Annual!


....or maybe it was after all...?


Sounds like a delicious mild recipe nonetheless. I don't have all the grains required for a replica so will be brewing a pseudo-one-of-these during my next run of milds.


----------



## RdeVjun (26/7/13)

Yes, I was using the facetious font!  Can't quite remember the thread but someone was giving BIAB a right slagging back then, that it lands gold medal scores (this one did) and gongs should put paid to that but detractors don't seem to grasp that.

The recipe above is just magnificent, one of the best Milds I've ever encountered, really tasty with plenty of body which is so often found wanting in the style. Can't wait to try this with 1026PC.


----------



## sponge (26/7/13)

It doesn't really matter if you win by an inch or a mile... If you can pump out good beers your system, then it doesn't really matter what that system is IMO..

I still have never used (or as far as I'm aware, tasted) caramel rye, but the description sounds preeeeetty delicious for a whole range of styles, especially a mild.

I think I'll need to get my hands on some.


----------



## Bizier (26/7/13)

I have also used caramel rye in a mild and it worked really well.

Despite the convolution of the below recipe with kitchen sink, it was an absolute pleasure to drink.

8.00 g Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 -
6.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 -
4.0 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 3 36.0 %
3.0 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 4 27.0 %
1.0 kg Brown Malt (Simpsons) (295.5 EBC) Grain 5 9.0 %
1.0 kg Caramel Rye (Weyermann) (69.0 EBC) Grain 6 9.0 %
1.0 kg Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) (157.6 EBC) Grain 7 9.0 %
1.0 kg Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (19.7 EBC) Grain 8 9.0 %
0.1 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 9 0.9 %
30.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 10 17.5 IBUs
50.00 g Tettnang [3.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 1.5 IBUs
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 12 -


----------



## tazman1967 (26/7/13)

Yumm. looks awesome Bizer.. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Dips Me Lid (11/8/13)

Great thread, can't wait to try out some of the above ideas, cheers!


----------



## surly (11/8/13)

I reckon I will have a go at this next too.
Will follow RdeVjun's recipe since it seems to have been well recieved  Might be sensible for me to have a lower alc beer available now that I am kegging..


----------



## RdeVjun (10/8/14)

Haven't seen Rowy much but nevertheless his recipe has seen plenty of work, just cubed another batch.
Another happy customer! :beer:


----------

